# Places to Stay in Mexico City



## borisyjessi (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello again friends,

I really appreciate all of the help that I have received on my last posts. The Travelers Guide to Mexican Camping has proved very useful and is full of stickies and notes. Unfortunatly there is not much in way of RV Camping in Mexico City, as to be expected... 

We will be in Mexico City around the first week of Feb. and are looking for a place to stay closest to the South of the City/Cuernavaca Area for a couple of weeks. We are hopeing for less than $30 per day. Any type of accomodation is ok. We do have an RV we can use, or park outside of the city and we do have our own vehicle for getting around.

Thank you in advace for your help.

Jessi


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

borisyjessi said:


> Hello again friends,
> 
> I really appreciate all of the help that I have received on my last posts. The Travelers Guide to Mexican Camping has proved very useful and is full of stickies and notes. Unfortunatly there is not much in way of RV Camping in Mexico City, as to be expected...
> 
> ...


There are lots of hostals and inexpensive but ok hotels available for less than that figure. Look at hostels.com hostelworld.com or cheaphotels.com


----------

